# Queensland State Sponsorship



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Can anyone share the experience of applying Queensland SS for immigration? 

Since there is no online application for this state, every document needs to be sent as hard copies only. 

So would like to know the details on the required documents to be sent and the timeline taken for the approval of the same.

Many Thanks in advance for your help in sharing this information.


----------



## harneek (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone looking SS for queensland. Has someone sibmitted EOI dor queensland?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

harneek said:


> Anyone looking SS for queensland. Has someone sibmitted EOI dor queensland?


HI,

I submitted my EOI yesterday and have been informally invited by Queensland to make few changes in my EOI so that they can invite me to apply for State Sponsor ship.. what do you suggest? should i go ahead? I personally wanted to Apply for NSW...


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Queensland will actually email you asking for more documents. I was asked for: proof of enough finances, evidence of commitment to live and work in queensland (an essay saying why you want to live and work in queensland, why you think queensland suits you etc.), and a copy of my skills assessment result. My SS was given to me pretty quickly after that. After submission, a couple of days later Queensland emailed saying that they are willing to sponsor me. Best of luck


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> HI,
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday and have been informally invited by Queensland to make few changes in my EOI so that they can invite me to apply for State Sponsor ship.. what do you suggest? should i go ahead? I personally wanted to Apply for NSW...


Well, the choice is up to you, but I just want to say that a chance like this may never come again. These two occupations: Other Engineering Professional - 2339 and Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 are currently not able to get SS from NSW.


----------



## ali.sajid (May 24, 2012)

I was nominated by QLD on 20th November 2013


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

hiiii... 
I have applied for QLD SS on 13 March, 2014 and till date CO has only to show liquid assests of $30000 as Finances for settlement as all the other documents were present. After this, there is no update till date.

I am just geeting nervous as what could be happening now and when will i get to know the decision.

Can anyone please tell me what is the standard time taken by QLD to declare outcome of SS application.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

well i wanna improve m english so can we can we have conversation via skype ?????????


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

Catty1987 said:


> hiiii...
> I have applied for QLD SS on 13 March, 2014 and till date CO has only to show liquid assests of $30000 as Finances for settlement as all the other documents were present. After this, there is no update till date.
> 
> I am just geeting nervous as what could be happening now and when will i get to know the decision.
> ...


Dear sir,

Actually no need to worry about that . Have you send the Payment reference E mail to the CO. if not send the copy to them. You will receive the invitation with in a day..

Thanks
rajesh


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

What would normally be the timeline before one will receive ITA? Is it still a day?

EOI on 01May and received the acknowledgement on 02May asking for more documents and proof (settlement funds, essay on commitment to work and live in QLD etc) for a QLD SS. Was given until 16May2014 to compile and submit all the docs required but will be submitting in advance, hopefully within this week.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Wingzee what occupation have you nominated? I am also eyeing Queensland SS but problem is my VETASSESS is still pending. I hope to make it this financial year. My nominated occupation is Biochemist 234513.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

Qld, occupation is Ext Auditor 221213. Compiled all documents going to reply BSMQ by tomorrow. My timeline as below so far. Not sure how to put as signature.

190 | 221213 | IELTS: 14/03/14, Academic 7.5 | CPA Submitted: 28/03/14, Result: +ve 10/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 01/05/14 | QLD SS (ackn) - 02/05/14 | QLD SS (approved) - ??


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Yippie! My agent just emailed to inform that my VETASSESS is positive. Going to apply EOI now. Sorry wingzee, but what is BSMQ? A bit blur.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats, QLD! Have you did your IELTS? If yes then perhaps it's time for EOI.

BSMQ = Business & Skilled Migration Queensland. They are the one who will contact you should they are interested in sponsoring your 190.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes. My IELTS was done in Nov 2013. General band 8.0.Thanks for the explanation. Is your application self lodged? May I know why you choose Queensland? For me, is bcos it is the only state sponsoring my application.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

qld said:


> Yes. My IELTS was done in Nov 2013. General band 8.0.Thanks for the explanation. Is your application self lodged? May I know why you choose Queensland? For me, is bcos it is the only state sponsoring my application.


Hi qld, it is one of the states which sponsors my occupation and per my survey has most affordable costs of living among the rest. Have you submitted your EOI? I'm still waiting for my invitation.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

wingzee said:


> Hi qld, it is one of the states which sponsors my occupation and per my survey has most affordable costs of living among the rest. Have you submitted your EOI? I'm still waiting for my invitation.


Hi wingzee,

EOI submitted on 13.5.14. Asked to provide further documentation (evidence of sufficient fund, essay) on 20.5.14. Dateline 2nd June 2014. Now in the process of gathering all the necessary documents and the statement of commitment. Good luck to you in your Qld SS. :tea:


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

qld said:


> Hi wingzee,
> 
> EOI submitted on 13.5.14. Asked to provide further documentation (evidence of sufficient fund, essay) on 20.5.14. Dateline 2nd June 2014. Now in the process of gathering all the necessary documents and the statement of commitment. Good luck to you in your Qld SS. :tea:


Sounds like you're right on track. Emailed my officer yesterday and it seems tha my application is still in the queue to be processed, results to be known by next week. That's 3 weeks in total from the date of documents submission, 1 week more than the usual timeline of 2 weeks, as per their website. Was informed that they are experiencing high volume of applications, perhaps alot wanted to rush to lodge before July 1st.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats wingzee,

Saw that you have ur Qld SS appoved and that you have lodged your visa application. So, the waiting period for Queensland approval is roughly 3weeks. Just submitted all documents to BSMQ today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hi. Can anyone comment on work experience as far as QLD state sponsorship is concerned? I noticed that QLD seems to be rather strict with the work experience one needs to have. Is that so?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Qld, occupation is Ext Auditor 221213. Compiled all documents going to reply BSMQ by tomorrow. My timeline as below so far. Not sure how to put as signature.
> 
> 190 | 221213 | IELTS: 14/03/14, Academic 7.5 | CPA Submitted: 28/03/14, Result: +ve 10/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 01/05/14 | QLD SS (ackn) - 02/05/14 | QLD SS (approved) - ??


Try this for signature, mate.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

qld said:


> Congrats wingzee,
> 
> Saw that you have ur Qld SS appoved and that you have lodged your visa application. So, the waiting period for Queensland approval is roughly 3weeks. Just submitted all documents to BSMQ today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Hi qld,

Thanks! That email from BSMQ on a Monday morning made my day. :lock1: Yet to lodge my application as I would like to get all documents ready before lodgement. Will probably do it within June itself. But yeah waiting period is just slightly over 2 weeks. All the best in your application. Do share the good news here!


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

wingzee said:


> Hi qld,
> 
> Thanks! That email from BSMQ on a Monday morning made my day. :lock1: Yet to lodge my application as I would like to get all documents ready before lodgement. Will probably do it within June itself. But yeah waiting period is just slightly over 2 weeks. All the best in your application. Do share the good news here!


Hi wingzee,

My mistake. I thought u had lodged ur application 3 days after u got ur SS. May I know why u are postponing it till end of June? Is it because you are waiting for your PCC and medicals to be completed? Is it a must to submit PCC and medicals when we lodge the application or wait till further instruction from CO?

Thanks.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

qld said:


> Hi wingzee,
> 
> My mistake. I thought u had lodged ur application 3 days after u got ur SS. May I know why u are postponing it till end of June? Is it because you are waiting for your PCC and medicals to be completed? Is it a must to submit PCC and medicals when we lodge the application or wait till further instruction from CO?
> 
> Thanks.


No worries. I'm getting married next month hence can only upload the marriage certificate then. PCC has been completed and received. Medicals will be done next week (HAP ID applied in advance via My Health Declarations). Planning to front-load all the documents before CO allocation once visa is lodged. Trying to compile all the necessary documents and complete the various forms now (Form 80, Form 1221).

Here are my list of documents:

*Primary Applicant:*
_*Documents are all colored scans_

1) University academic transcripts
2) University degree certificate
3) Skills assessment letter
4) IELTS TRF
5) Secondary school certificate
6) Primary school certificate
7) Identification card
8) Birth certificate
9) Passport
10) Employment reference letter
11) Offer letter
12) Promotion letter
13) Salary slips (each quarter)
14) Bank statements (each quarter)
15) Annual tax filing acknowledgements
16) PCC
17) Form 80
18) Form 1221

*Secondary Applicant (Spouse):*
1) Marriage certificate
2) University academic transcripts
3) University degree certificate
4) IELTS TRF
5) Passport
6) Birth certificate
7) PCC
8) Identification card
9) Form 80
10) Form 1221


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

wingzee said:


> No worries. I'm getting married next month hence can only upload the marriage certificate then. PCC has been completed and received. Medicals will be done next week (HAP ID applied in advance via My Health Declarations). Planning to front-load all the documents before CO allocation once visa is lodged. Trying to compile all the necessary documents and complete the various forms now (Form 80, Form 1221).
> 
> Here are my list of documents:
> 
> ...


Add Some wedding picture which might bring great value to your relationship evidence!


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Add Some wedding picture which might bring great value to your relationship evidence!


Hi mithu93ku,

Thanks for the advice. I believe I can only provide them upon request by CO and not uploading into the eVisa page?


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

wingzee said:


> Hi qld,
> 
> Thanks! That email from BSMQ on a Monday morning made my day. :lock1: Yet to lodge my application as I would like to get all documents ready before lodgement. Will probably do it within June itself. But yeah waiting period is just slightly over 2 weeks. All the best in your application. Do share the good news here!


Hi Wingzee,

Wanted to share my good news. I have been invited to apply for 190 sponsored by TIQ. :clap2:

And also congratulations on on your wedding.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

qld said:


> Hi Wingzee,
> 
> Wanted to share my good news. I have been invited to apply for 190 sponsored by TIQ. :clap2:
> 
> And also congratulations on on your wedding.


Congrats mate! Looks like you might even be lodging earlier than me. 

Just did my eMedicals yesterday. Results will be sent to DIBP within 5 working days.


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi wingzee, 

Maybe we can meet in Qld then. Which area are you moving to? I am looking at Taringa and Indooropilly suburbs.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

qld said:


> Hi wingzee,
> 
> Maybe we can meet in Qld then. Which area are you moving to? I am looking at Taringa and Indooropilly suburbs.


Yeah sure but only looking to move in 2016. Haven't decided where but could be Fairfield or Birkdale. When are you planning to move over?


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear wingzee,

My agent finally submitted my application yesterday after we gathered all necessary documents including form80. We are probably moving next year as my understanding is that we would generally be given less than a year to do after we are granted the visa.

My sons are 4yr and 3yr old. The oldest will be five by next year and we will have sufficient time to settle in and to look at prospective schools.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

qld said:


> Dear wingzee,
> 
> My agent finally submitted my application yesterday after we gathered all necessary documents including form80. We are probably moving next year as my understanding is that we would generally be given less than a year to do after we are granted the visa.
> 
> My sons are 4yr and 3yr old. The oldest will be five by next year and we will have sufficient time to settle in and to look at prospective schools.


Great to hear that mate! I will be submitting mine later this week. Per my understanding, the IED (initial entry date) will normally be a year from the PCC or Medicals. You will only be required to "activate" the visa by flying in to AUS and may be fly back to your own country thereafter should you are not ready to move yet. Then, you will have to be in AUS for a period of 2 years (accumulated) for the next 5 years to fulfil the condition of the visa.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear all,

Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant (we got married in advance just for the visa & lodged just a day after our marriage registration!) & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). Was expecting to be requested to prove our relationship but no CO been allocated & it was a direct grant (by Team 33 Brisbane).

Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.


I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.

All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


----------



## qld (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats wingzee.

Doing my meds tomorrow. Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## BibekNPL (Oct 3, 2014)

*biochemistphd looking for state sponsorship*



qld said:


> Wingzee what occupation have you nominated? I am also eyeing Queensland SS but problem is my VETASSESS is still pending. I hope to make it this financial year. My nominated occupation is Biochemist 234513.


Dear Sir,
I just got my PhD in biochemistry from USA and have been working for over a year as a postdoc. I plan to move to Australia but i see that not a lot of Australian states sponsor biochemist. My application in vetassess is pending. I am a bit confused in terms of where should i look for state sponsorship. Also, i plan to take IELTS on Dec. Any recommendations from you would be very valuable in terms of how should i initiate.

Thanks


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I updated my eoi from victoria to queensland on 31st december 2014 but still not received any response. Have any idea? Update for state change is ok? I want to mean qld informed about my application?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Dear wingzee , qld, folks, please, I REALLY need your guidance regarding QSLD SS…Internal Auditor )almost the same as External auditor…=
Firstly clarify me, about this set of doubts, 
1.	Do I have to show an Offer of employment (Do I have to show a letter?)
2.	Internal Auditors must be Registered Company Auditors. (What Registration??? My Registered National Number for example…)
3.	I got TOEFL results, not IELTS, there would be some problem?
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Ice


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

some answer__??


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Dear wingzee , qld, folks, please, I REALLY need your guidance regarding QSLD SS…Internal Auditor )almost the same as External auditor…=
> Firstly clarify me, about this set of doubts,
> 1.	Do I have to show an Offer of employment (Do I have to show a letter?)
> 2.	Internal Auditors must be Registered Company Auditors. (What Registration??? My Registered National Number for example…)
> ...


Hello Dear

You do not need offer of employment to get qld SS. You have to meet their requirement as mentioned on their SOL list.
In their website its mentioned IELTS only. There is no mention of TOEFL. So you have to contact them to clear this doubt.
Its better if you have some kind of registeration for your occupation in your country. It will make your case stronger.

Regards


----------

